# Gartenteich Norddeutschland. Kreis Friesland. Wasserverlust Tabelle



## Koiteich2013 (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke, das sich einige fragen ob der Wasserverlust normal ist, oder aber ob es irgendwo leckt.
Die Schwankungen in meinen Teich sind von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Neben Wärme und Wind, habe
ich zusätzliche Schwankungen, da ich feine Filterstrümpfe an den Wassereingängen im Filtergraben habe.
Je nachdem wie stark diese verstopft sind, bieten die einen erhöhten Widerstand und der Pegel am Schwimmteich steigt. 
Deshalb schalte ich meinen Luftheber zum messen ab, und warte bis FG und ST auf gleichem Niveau sind.
Habt ihr auch Tabellen zur Kontrolle?

22. Apr 9,8
19. Apr 10,8
16. Apr 11,0
15. Apr 11,5
14. Apr 11,8

Ich habe also rund 2 cm Verlust in 8 Tagen. Da es nicht geregnet hat sehe ich das als normal an.
Der nächste Regen ist erst für Freitag angesagt, daher gebe ich jetzt mal 1,5 cm Wasser ob drauf.
Mein Luftheber wird dann wieder besser arbeiten.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## troll20 (24. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Heiko, 
Interessanter Ansatz. Bei 100.000 Liter bestimmt hilfreich. 
Da ich aber fast jeden Tag mit Teichwasser gieße und dann mit Frischwasser wieder auffülle, bei mir nicht realisierbar. Bei Leuten mit Trommler und co. welche ihr Spülwasser aus dem Teich nehmen, gewiss auch.


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Heiko,
Du hast ja schon mal zum Thema konstruktiv beigetragen ! Ich habe vor 10 Tagen meinen Filter angeworfen, und habe seitdem gut 3 cm verloren. Das scheint ganz gut zu Deinen Werten zu passen (2 cm in 7 Tagen).


----------



## Koiteich2013 (25. Mai 2019)

25. Mai 11,7 cm
25. Mai 9,1 cm Aktion 2,6 cm bzw. 2756 Liter aufgefüllt
24. Mai  Wind heute stark 16 km/h
22. Mai 10,4 cm
20. Mai 10,5 cm
19. Mai 9,3 cm Heftiger Regen
12. Mai 10,7 cm
22. Apr       11,7 cm
22. Apr 9,8 cm  Aktion 1,9 cm bzw. 2000 Liter aufgefüllt
19. Apr 10,8 cm
16. Apr 11,0 cm
15. Apr 11,5 cm
14. Apr 11,8 cm

Wasserverlust in 40 Tagen, trotz Regenfälle 4700 Liter.
Ich denke das ist ein Thema welches uns alle interessiert. Hat jemand Lust ebenfalls eine Tabelle anzulegen?
Zum Messen schalte ich alle Pumpen aus und warte bis der Höhenunterschied zwischen Schwimmteich und Filtergraben
auf Null ist.


----------



## 4711LIMA (26. Mai 2019)

Tabelle hab ich keine / nie gemacht aber seit Ende 2013, unserem Fluten, hab ich ca. 1070 qqm nachgefüllt. Die Schlammsaugaktionen 2 mal im Jahr haben dabei jedesmal ca. 30 bis 40 qqm gekostet, Teichfläche ca. 470 qm.
Sieht man davon ab, das Sturm sowieso Wasser kostet, weil der Schwall oft so stark ist, dass es das Wasser aus dem Überlauf drückt, wird durch Wind meiner Meinung nach der Wasserverbrauch stark erhöht - und Wind haben wir reichlich. Zu obigen Wasserverbräuchen hab ich noch sehr grob geschätzt 150 qqm Grundwasser dazugepumpt.
In Summe pro Jahr 221 qqm, 2019 dabei nur zur Hälfte gerechnet und 2013 gar nicht.
Pro qm Teichfläche und Jahr 47 cm  Nachfüllhöhe.
Wenn man weis wieviel qm die Weltmeere haben, dann weis man wie viel qqm durch Regen und Flüsse zum Nachfüllen im Kreis gepumpt werden - ein echte Zahl für Sonntag morgen! Naja, ein bisschen weniger, dort wird ja nicht Schlammgesaugt


----------



## Koiteich2013 (29. Juni 2019)

Vom 25.5.2019 bis heute also 33 Tage, habe ich für meinen 100m3/120m3 Teich 9000 Liter nachgefüllt. Wasser beim Absaugen geht nicht verloren. Ich lass das Wasser immer durch 2 80 Liter Maurerkübel Laufen und habe jeweils 3 KG110 Flanche als Abfluss installiert. Das Wasser geht durch 0,5mm Filterstrümpfe in den Filtergraben zurück.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juni 2019)

9000l in 33 Tagen sind bei der Teichgröße im Juni völlig normal, das kann je nach Wetterlage auch leicht das doppelte sein.


----------

